# post workout



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok I'm sure all of us are tired of these post workout posts wondering what is the best and blah blah blah.So I've decided to break this down for the newbies so they won't keep asking these questions(although I hardly doubt they will stop).You can train,eat and supplement but if you don't do a post workout drink you maybe sacrificing hard work and won't see squat.I can't stress this enough to people that I talk to that the difference between no muscle and rapid gains may lie in the post workout drink.It seperates the men from the boys so if you want to gain some awesome muscle you better read this. 

You will be suprised on how many people out there don't know the importance of a post workout drink.In fact I believe that 85-90% of people who can't gain any muscle don't consume a post workout drink(and you wonder why all of your hard work hasn't paid off) 

First thing,when we exercise intensly we deplete what is known as glycogen,this is the bodies stored form of carbohydrate.After the workouts the body as depleted it's reserve of glycogen from the muscles and the liver.We are now in what is known as "The Anabolic Window Of Oppertunity".The body is now like a sponge ready to absorb anything coming it's way.The body is now ready for glycogen replenishment so what do we do.We must replenish glycogen by taking some simple sugars,why,because we want a high spike of insulin and simple sugars do that.The easy way to understand that is going by the GI scale or Glycemtric Scale.This scale represnts carbs influence of insulin.The higher the carb on the scale the higher the spike.When you get to 100 you have a full spike of insulin. 

Here is what you do: 
*Consume a carb that is 100 on the GI scale.Carbs that are 100 on the GI scale are Dextrose,Maltodextrin and pure Glucose.The best is a combo of either Dextrose/Malto or Glucose/Malto with a 1:1 ratio of both.These sugars will rapidly rise insulin levels quickly replenishing glycogen that was lost during the exercise. 
*In addition consume some aminos in the form of either FFA's(Free Form Aminos)or whey protein.The reason is once glycogen is replenished we are now in protein synthesis because insulin is a transporter of nutrients we want amino acids to go right into the muscle for growth,that is why we want a combo of a simple sugar solution with some whey protein or some FFA's. 
*Do consume some creatine in it.You can consume some creatine with a simple carb solution and a whey protein shake,this is highly recommended,myself have seen some awesome results in doing this so give it a shot. 

What not to do: 
*Don't consume carbs that have fructose in it.The reason is that fructose replenishes liver glycogen only it does not replenish muscle glycogen.Many have made this mistake. 
*Don't consume complexe carbs(with the expection of maltodextrin) because complexe carbs don't have that high insulin spike which is what you want,they are slow burning so save those for other times. 
*Don't consume any whole meals.These whole meals take a while to digest so the blood is focused on digestion and not transporting what we need. 
*Don't consume just a whey protein shake without simple carbs.The reason is that the whey will be converted into glycogen which is what you don't want.That would be a waste of protein,the aminos will be converted into glycogen,thus elimanating protein synthesis so consume a whey protein shake with some simple carbs. 
*Don't consume any fats or casien.The reason is that fats and casein tend to slow digestion which is the same reason why you don't consume a whole meal


----------



## Nomad (Feb 23, 2005)

great post,

pretty much follow your advice to a T- whats your thoughts on supplementing with Alpha Lipoic post workout?  I have read conflicting reports/recs on this?  Currently I don't & only add the lipoic for other carb meals throughout the day (which is isn't many since I try to keep my carbs at 200g daily; 100g post workout)  My logic has been the lipoic helps with insulin sensitiviny & you want a big insulin release PW


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 23, 2005)

nomad05 said:
			
		

> great post,
> 
> pretty much follow your advice to a T- whats your thoughts on supplementing with Alpha Lipoic post workout?  I have read conflicting reports/recs on this?  Currently I don't & only add the lipoic for other carb meals throughout the day (which is isn't many since I try to keep my carbs at 200g daily; 100g post workout)  My logic has been the lipoic helps with insulin sensitiviny & you want a big insulin release PW




He's been banned bro - he kept telling lies about what to do post-workout....
j/k


----------

